# What kind of Fish is this?



## coolcar24th (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok so my uncle gave me this saltwater fish that I have no clue what it is. Can someone ID this fish for me? I currently have him in a quarantine tank to make sure he wont infect my other fish.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm*

well it looks like an orange spotted filefish.not the easiest fish to keep..i have seen one or two pass..


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

badxgillen said:


> well it looks like an* orange spotted filefish*.not the easiest fish to keep..i have seen one or two pass..


 :thumbsup:


----------



## coolcar24th (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems like hes a bit of a finicky eater. Looks like Im going to have to relocate him or soemthing since I cant have him eating all of my polys.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*yup*

yeah pretty much...unless you have a refugium full of mother colonies of corals..or a good supply of live foods that he hopefully accepts.you may be out of luck. some of the file fish will accept aptasia but thatis a whole other ball game raising the little pests.


----------



## MadeInHell (Jul 9, 2011)

i've owned a few file fish, VERY hard to keep alive, fussy fish


----------

